
Ask HN: What comes first: the idea or the skill? - TyrosineKinase
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m an avid HN reader, but also a non-programmer. I&#x27;d like to get some insight to what a programmer perceives.<p>To come up with a disruptive new idea (e.g., Facebook, Uber), does one need to know programming skills to discover that idea? Would understanding how software works on a technical level lead to ideas being thought of more readily? Or should someone focus on the problem first and then learn the tools to solve the problem?<p>I guess to put it more succinctly: Do you need to learn about the tools first to come across a valid problem&#x2F;solution, or can someone think of a problem&#x2F;solution without having the tools first.
======
bikamonki
It depends on the type of idea. FB and Uber are not eureka-type of ideas: they
are timely innovations resting on top of existing similar products/services
but probably better due to technology, timing, business model, etc. I'd say
that for such ideas skill is not required but rather the ability to spot
innovation opportunities.

Then there's the eureka-type idea like the blockchain or 5D storage disks. I'd
say that for these ideas you need to have a strong knowledge on a given field
in order to be able to come up with such breakthrough.

------
bxh
I've seen many instances of people coming up with great ideas, then
subsequently developing the technical skill necessary to implement them.

On the other hand, being highly skilled in a field allows one to see
opportunities (e.g. market gaps) or come across cutting edge technology that
could be used to solve age-old problems.

